# What REALLY works to limit egg production?



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

Folks,

Much to my shock, my 2-yr-old single Birdy laid an egg last night. Obviously not the male I thought I got last summer!

I am not happy about Birdy laying an egg; frankly it kind of grosses me out. However, I am not moving the egg or the nest until she gets tired of sitting on an infertile egg (about 3 weeks).

I have done some research to find out what I can do to try to limit Birdy's egg production: suggestions like limit daylight hours, use dummy eggs, limit fatty seeds, and remove nest areas.

My question is: what really works? 

I would like to avoid drastic steps like injections if I can make my home inhospitable to egg production without compromising Birdy's general happiness. But I REALLY don't want this egg laying to become a habit if I can help it. I'm sorry... I know it's natural, but YUCK.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Nancy...Once it's started there really isn't much you can do to stop egg production. You can give the shots but most vets don't think it wise to mess with hormones. 
I really am having a hard time grasping why you find it so yucky. It sounds like your pigeon is happy and in harmony with nature. This is as it should be.
Maybe somehow you can reslove your feelings of it being yucky.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Charis said:


> Nancy...Once it's started there really isn't much you can do to stop egg production. You can give the shots but most vets don't think it wise to mess with hormones.
> I really am having a hard time grasping why you find it so yucky. It sounds like your pigeon is happy and in harmony with nature. This is as it should be.
> Maybe somehow you can reslove your feelings of it being yucky.


Ditto....what's yucky about laying an egg? It's in a nice and sturdy shell, so I wouldn't worry about it breaking or anything and making a mess. If it makes you feel better you can get dummy/fake eggs from a craft store and replace with those.


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

This is my first bird (egg laying pet) and I thought I was getting a male, so my expectations were different. Please don't chastise me for having an aversion to egg laying... with all due respect to the experienced hatchers, I obviously have issues with accepting bodily functions that are not going to be solved here (thank God I don't have human children) ... I appreciate your intent, but can you help me limit it instead of questioning me for not liking it? I really don't mean to be rude, but I need help!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm sorry but I have no sure fire answer for you, but I can tell you what we do. My friend has a pair of unreleasables, so she has double trouble. Not only with the unwanted egg laying but a real possibility of unwanted babies. Our solution is to get a cloth big enough to cover her entire cage..a cloth black & heavy enough to block ALL light. The cage is covered at 7PM and uncovered at 10 AM....that give her 15 hours of darkness every day. When she lays the eggs, they are taken one at a time and hardboiled, cooled, and returned to her to brood. If she is fooled by this exchange, she will set for 21 days then abandon the eggs and will start a new cycle and if you have kept the 15 hour darkness every night....HOPEFULLY she will go about 10 days....if you're lucky a couple more.....before she starts all over again.
For her health, you must feed her the days rations when she starts her day so that she doesn't hold excessive amount of her waste for the 15 hour night or she will become ill from that. If you can limit her laying to one set of eggs a month, that is the best you can hope for.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

NancyJ said:


> This is my first bird (egg laying pet) and I thought I was getting a male, so my expectations were different. Please don't chastise me for having an aversion to egg laying... with all due respect to the experienced hatchers, I obviously have issues with accepting bodily functions that are not going to be solved here (thank God I don't have human children) ... I appreciate your intent, but can you help me limit it instead of questioning me for not liking it? I really don't mean to be rude, but I need help!


I really didn't intend to chastise you and I think you are being honest about how you feel. Do you think you would feel more comfortable if we were to help you find a good home for this bird and find you a male? I think that you can expect a good 10 egg laying years with this one. I'm thinking of her well being too and she does have a right to be herself just as you have the right to be who you are. You both are deserving of being honored for that.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can limit egg production by lowering her protein intake, adding more barley to the seed mix, and don't pet her on her back, just around her neck and tummy, as that can stimulate egg production, it works with some hens...not all.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

The truth is that there is no way to eliminate egg production, it is her natural bodily function. You might try Treesa's tactics or Little bird's, but that is a lot of effort to try to limit something that is about as likely to go away as a woman's normal menstrual cycle. 

Pigeons are prolific. Would you consider finding a new home for this one, and perhaps finding another type of bird pet that is not so likely to produce eggs? I've had 6 parrots/small hookbills and none of them ever laid an egg, but my pigeons? Try & stop 'em


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> The truth is that there is no way to eliminate egg production, it is her natural bodily function. You might try Treesa's tactics or Little bird's, but that is a lot of effort to try to limit something that is about as likely to go away as a woman's normal menstrual cycle.
> 
> Pigeons are prolific. Would you consider finding a new home for this one, and perhaps finding another type of bird pet that is not so likely to produce eggs? I've had 6 parrots/small hookbills and none of them ever laid an egg, but my pigeons? Try & stop 'em


What a great idea!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Actually, Snipes, women and many mammals can have surgury and eliminate the cycle and survive. I have known of a couple such attempts on birds that killed the bird..... it's insane to even try as the birds are so much more prone to die from the anesthetic, which is what killed the two I am aware of.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Just to clarify, I was not suggesting using any means like that to try and stop production of eggs!!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

TheSnipes said:


> Just to clarify, I was not suggesting using any means like that to try and stop production of eggs!!


I know YOU were NOT recommending such a procedure but I mentioned it because someone, (possibly a money hungry vet) will offer such as a solution and I wanted Nancy to know how dangerous it is for birds.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

little bird said:


> I know YOU were NOT recommending such a procedure but I mentioned it because someone, (possibly a money hungry vet) will offer such as a solution and I wanted Nancy to know how dangerous it is for birds.


Thanks Littlebird,  

I agree...it would be a thing reserved for cases in which egg production has become life threatening in itself.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> Nancy...Once it's started there really isn't much you can do to stop egg production. You can give the shots but most vets don't think it wise to mess with hormones.
> I really am having a hard time grasping why you find it so yucky. It sounds like your pigeon is happy and in harmony with nature. This is as it should be.
> Maybe somehow you can reslove your feelings of it being yucky.


IMO, this is the best advice.


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

*This is the PET pigeon section, isn't it...?*

In my original post, I specifically said I am looking to avoid drastic steps, and don't want to compromise Birdy's happiness... so surgery and shots would never be considered.

I am a little suprised at the general opinion that I should not be looking for ways to curb this. How many of you alter other "natural" occurances for your convenience? My female dog is spayed, even though I could easily keep her away from male dogs when she were to be in heat. Should I not alter this "natural" occurance, and "just deal" with her bleeding all over the place? Do you?

I have friends who take birth control pills continuously for months to limit their periods to a few times a year. No harm done there either.

In fact, I personally alter all of the following natural occurances for my own convenience: I shave my legs, wear deoderant, use indoor plumbing, call the exterminator to keep mice and bugs out of my home, spay/neuter my dogs, and buy frozen foods. No harm done (except to the mice & bugs).

Since most of you are so hung up on my reason (personal aversion), how about this: I have read that producing eggs is hard on the female, and can lead to nutritional deficiencies or life-threatening egg binding. And her second egg has blood on it. That couldn't have been fun. So just pretend that my motive is to prevent my single female pigeon from the unnecessary risks of egg production.

You know, not all pigeon owners got into this for the same reasons, and it should be okay. Just like with dog owners: some are breeders, own many, and can (and do) deal with the bloody mess that is litters of puppies, and some want neutered individual dogs as house pets. I like having a pigeon for many reasons, including the soothing noises she makes. Parrots and other birds squawk too much for me.

Thank you to those who gave some real suggestions. My vet also told me that if I alter her environment by moving things around in her cage, this can help too.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Nancy J,

All of the things quoted, both pro and con are valid. At the bottom line though, it is very difficult to limit egg production in a pigeon. Certainly I would first try the non invasive techniques that have been suggested. She will lay another egg about 48 hours after the first one, so be prepared for that. Do allow her to sit her eggs, as she will just lay more right away if you remove those. She will brood them for about three weeks, then abandon them when they don't hatch. During that time you can begin limiting the light, etc. I, as others here, am opposed to invasive stuff on birds for the reason of birth control. There are very few vets that can do that and many who think they can. The dollar is a powerful incentive to over estimate one's abilities. Avian vets (I've seen my share of them) just don't know much about pigeons. They tend to be parrot specialists. Regular vets, if they are honest, don't know any more than a class they had umpteen years ago while in school. I, myself, would be very cautious about any vet who suggests hysterectomy for a bird unless it has a life threatening infection. Or shots to alter hormone production. I can tell you he or she most likely hasn't done it before and is reading it in a book. You must make your own choices, however, and hopefully the options suggested here will be helpful in your doing that.

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

NancyJ said:


> In my original post, I specifically said I am looking to avoid drastic steps, and don't want to compromise Birdy's happiness... so surgery and shots would never be considered.
> 
> I am a little suprised at the general opinion that I should not be looking for ways to curb this. How many of you alter other "natural" occurances for your convenience? My female dog is spayed, even though I could easily keep her away from male dogs when she were to be in heat. Should I not alter this "natural" occurance, and "just deal" with her bleeding all over the place? Do you?
> 
> ...


I think you're missing the message. What people have been trying to tell you, and you might not like to hear it, is that it's nigh on impossible to stop them producing eggs. If the egg laying is going to be a big issue for you, you're going to have to take drastic measures. Since you don't want to take drastic measures that may compromise her condition, I'd say your two choices are to get comfortable with the egg laying or find another pet. Good luck with it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The surgery itself is much easier with puppies, kittens and people. While you can compare the concept of wanting to limit reproduction, so as to not overpopulate, the procedure in birds is is more complicated because of the affect of the anesthesia and internal organ location.
Over population really isn't a concern with your bird and calcium issue can be easily taken care of.
We are giving you honest opinions and I'm sorry we can't tell you what you want to hear. Most of us would love it if there was some magic fix to keep our birds from laying. At least I would.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Nancy, please don't be offended by peoples answers on this forum......that is the great thing about this forum.....you get all the opinions, both pro & con and most opinions come from personal experience. Your job is to pick out the suggestions YOU think will best solve your situation. It is REALLY, REALLY hard to stem the egg laying. That is the most un-solveable problem I've ever had with my birds and I don't have a really workable solution yet either. I just had a tiny society finch that was egg bound cause she will not stop laying, even though she has no male....thankfully I have had MUCH experience with egg binding and she is over the emergency. But please do not be offended by our answers....we do not intend to hurt.....only help, but sometimes it is so difficult to put in print that we do care about you & your pet.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello Nancy and Everyone, 

There is a possibility here as well that Birdy might not lay very often at all. These could be her first eggs and she is at least 2 years old according to Nancy. Not all pigeons become regular egg layers and for whatever reason, who knows. 

Nancy, you should try some of the tips that the other members have mentioned first, replace these eggs with dummy's for Birdy to sit on for approx. 3 weeks. Then after she abandons them, see what happens. She may not lay again for several months. At least if she doesn't become a regular egg layer, you won't have to worry about problems with constant eggs and potential ill health to her.

Just take it day by day is my advice.


----------

